
Ask HN: What suggestion you can give me to improve my article? - Immortal333
Hi, HN
I have started writing a blog with my friends. I would like you to give some suggestions to improve our blog&#x27;s quality such that It can be helpful to others.<p>First article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackeregg.github.io&#x2F;2020&#x2F;06&#x2F;03&#x2F;Implementing-a-Simple-Redirection-Analytics.html<p>Any constructive criticism is welcomed.
======
27182818284
I didn't read the entire blog post, but from the first few lines I can tell
that English is not your native language. It is pretty good, but there are
enough mistakes that it stands out.

~~~
Immortal333
Yes, English is not my native language. I think I can tell someone to
proofread it and correct my mistakes. Thanks for your feedback.

